# My inline press



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

Been done for awhile had a guy power coat it did not use dip for fingers used stuff that you put under tables so it slides on the floor easy. Glued them on limb tips form nicely to shape no chances to mar up limbs .


----------



## psekid81 (Jun 3, 2003)

Nice job what kind of steel did you use


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

Nestable tube from mcmaster carr


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

good job bro


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks great. Where did you get the wheel? Did you make it following 92safari's diy thread?


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

Got the wheel from Mcmastercarr no I did not took ideas from many threads.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks good my man


----------



## piratkey (Feb 11, 2015)

""Been done for awhile had a guy power coat it did not use dip for fingers used stuff that you put under tables so it slides on the floor easy. Glued them on limb tips form nicely to shape no chances to mar up limbs .""

Take care with post parallel bow limbs,the bow can jump out the press, rubber pads are more safe.


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Cast-Iron-Handwheel-6-/H3189 also sells wheels and many other parts. I got mine there and much cheaper than Mcmastercarr. And another bonus for me Grizzly ships to Canada while Mcmastercarr does not.


----------



## Pool (Feb 27, 2014)

Great job!!!


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Finally a homemade press that doesn't make me cringe lol great job!


----------



## Barclay Mtn. (Mar 12, 2015)

What was the cost?


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

taged


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

can you post up how you did it and the materials used


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes I would like to see how you put the bearing together inside the end caps. Great job.


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

yes i am also interested in the way you did the bearings


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Nicely done, it looks as good as a commercial made press


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

Cut 1/4 inch plate same size as bearing and cut out the size as tubing. The bearing has 2 set screws but took 2 acme nuts one on each side and jammed the agaist the bearing then the handle which has 2 set screws it it.


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

where did you find the bearing


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

Mcmastercarr part # 6494K32


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

lucasm said:


> Mcmastercarr part # 6494K32


okay great thank you


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks Great Could you post the shaft part number. Thanks


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

will look on tuesday


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

I just ordered everything needed today from McMaster carr and it cost right around 160 with out shipping that was for the steel, acme rod, acme nuts, and bearing I also ordered 2 set screw shaft collars and 2 clamp on shaft collars the only thing that I didn't order from them was the handwheel and handle I got those from grizzly as they are much cheaper I think after seeing how he used the acme nuts I think I like this idea better than the shaft collars but we will see when I start working on my press Thursday if I don't like the shaft collars im going to do the same thing that he did with the acme nuts but ill have to order 2 more which wont be a problem


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

part# and nuts for rod 98935A838 nuts 94815A109 Mcvmastercarr


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

I tried the collars and didn't like them . When building this looked at a lot of them on AT when working on my bow after spending $1500 not going to cheap out on building a press.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice work on the press.


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

can you show how you attached the rod to the slide part of the press .


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

i would also like to know the measurements of your tubing . i am going to have to have a shop build this for me so i need to know the specs so i can give it to the shop to cut and weld it up for me .


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

I had to mill off two corners of the nut to fit snug in tube there is a small gap on the other two sides .Just make sure that you square the nut with tube when you weld it or your rod will bind up . This was a mock up


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

1 3/4 29 inches 1 1/2 29 1/2 inches supports 10 inches base or feet 8 1/2 inches 2 x 3/8 thick . The arms are six inches but he 1 1/2 I think I made it 1/8 inch longer do to that it goes in the other tube . The 1 3/4 was 1 3/4 from the outside of bearing plate and the other one pulled it 1/2 inch off end to get good weld on it. any thing else let me know Mark


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

okay thank you so the nut in the end of the slider tube is the same nut you used on the bearing


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

yes it is


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

ok thank you


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

ok thank you


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

After seeing how you used the 2 nuts I ordered 2 more and I will be sending the shaft collars back the only difference between the press I am building and the one you built will be the fingers and the size of tubing used I went with 1 3/4" and 2" I really like this style compared to using thrust bearings by the way great job the press looks awesome and thanks for posting all the pics its going to make fabricating mine much easier and faster


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

yup nice and simple to make . this is the best one i have seen so far for a DIY press


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

lucasm said:


> part# and nuts for rod 98935A838 nuts 94815A109 Mcvmastercarr


Thanks for the post and all the Help !!!!!


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

How do the tubes slide with the powder coat? The powder didn't add enough thickness to make the inner tube drag on the outer tube?


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

When I had it power coated I ask them to watch how much they put on the smaller tube the last 3 inches it starts to get tight . But over all it works you can spin with one finger


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome job


----------



## Jhcv (Mar 25, 2015)

How close at a will it press and how far out at a will it press?


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

do you think you would need the acme nut on the outside of the bearing? I would think the handle would do the same job as the nut


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

It might be but that's just how I built the press


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

That's one nice looking Press !!!


----------



## 5stang0 (Feb 27, 2015)

I envy people who can weld. Sigh.


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

lucasm said:


> It might be but that's just how I built the press


Don't get me wrong, your press is awesome. I built one years ago using the plans on here but I like your bearing idea better and plan on modifying mine to use the bearing that you used. But since mine is already made my acme rod is obviously cut so I do not have enough space on the outside of the bearing to fit the nut as well as the handle is why I was asking


----------



## dmoose66 (Jan 17, 2014)

tagged


----------

